# Question on SPDIF or Toslink to 3.5mm Adapter



## NYY96 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a Cambridge Soundwork id100 which comes with a Toslink out, SPDIF out, and a proprietary Camrbidge out. I was hoping to connect this to the input on my Bose Wave Radio, which I believe only has a 3.5mm Aux in. I am wondering if this can be done with a wire. 

The Bose must have a DAC in it, since it can play CD's. I am wondering if I am able to get the digital signal from the iPad into the Wave Radio. 

I was hoping to improve the quality of playing connecting the headphone jack of the iPad to the Bose Aux in - This sounds terrible (low volume, feedback, etc.)

Any suggestions?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

You need a Toslink cable and this:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=180-997 (basically a DAC)

and this:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=240-135

Total cost ~$40.00. You may want a higher quality cable, but considering you are connecting this to a radio, I wouldn't spend too much on the cable. 

I hope this helps


----------

